#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  quantas onus realmente suporta uma olt foberhome?

## Coliseu

pessoal uma coisa simples mas que não estou conseguindo informações concretas e gostaria da experiência dos confrades, existem praticamente 4 modelos de olt fiberhome, 2 modelos com 2 slots para placas pon, outro com 6 slots para placas pon e mais uma com 16 slots, acontece que estou implementando ftth em minha rede, dai me surgiu a duvida de quantos "clientes/onus " cada uma delas suportaria, em tese se formos calcular a de 2 slots suportaria 2x16:32 x 128 por porta pon somando um total de 4096 "usuarios" mas parece me que essa só suportaria 2048 clientes. 
outro caso e a olt de 6 slots que diz no site da wdc que só suporta 3072 clientes!
pra que um trambolho daquele com um monte de slots suportando somente "3072"? se em tese seria para ele suportar: 6 slots com 6 placas com 16 pon cada,128 clientes por porta pon, daria um total de 12.288 clientes !
gostaria da opinião de quem já conseguiu ultrapassar essa barreira em alguma olt, me interesso muito pela de 2 slots "ja vem com fonte ac e tudo" ocupa menos espaço na rack, porém meu projeto seria para 4000 clientes, pelo que entendi ela só suportaria 2048 e isso mesmo? alguém conseguiu mais usuários nesse modelo? alguém pode me dar um norte? fica grato

----------


## RickBrito

Bom dia, se sua OLT for GPON cada porta aceita até 128 clientes, sendo assim cada placa de 8 portas aceitaria 1024 clientes, lembrando que vc pode adicionar mais placas a essa olt aumentando sua capacidade.

----------


## dulio2002

> Bom dia, se sua OLT for GPON cada porta aceita até 128 clientes, sendo assim cada placa de 8 portas aceitaria 1024 clientes, lembrando que vc pode adicionar mais placas a essa olt aumentando sua capacidade.


Outro desinformado sobre Fiberhome: Sendo também que há OLTs com e sem fonte, sendo que existe a opção de 220v até,estou correto? Além disso, na opinião de vcs qual seria as vantagens e desvantagens de cada OLT, com e sem fonte?

----------


## RickBrito

> Outro desinformado sobre Fiberhome: Sendo também que há OLTs com e sem fonte, sendo que existe a opção de 220v até,estou correto? Além disso, na opinião de vcs qual seria as vantagens e desvantagens de cada OLT, com e sem fonte?


O único desinformado aqui é você amigão, temos OLT Fiberhome na rede, porem a informação que passei serve para qualquer OLT GPON, quem limita a quantidade é a tecnologia EPON ou GPON, por favor de opinião de algo que você realmente tenha certeza.

----------


## dulio2002

Vii cara, desculpa a ofensa. Foi mal aí. Não quis dizer q vc é desinformado, inclusive tentei me informar com vc. Essa era a intensão, mas como o inferno também está cheio de intenções, de todos os tipos, peço perdão, humildemente. Nem tente ler, e desconsidere tudo que falei e pedi de informação, não se preste a fazer qualquer tipo de esclarecimento ao tópico anterior. E muito obrigado por se prestar a responder, tempo é dinheiro e vc nos deu o seu tempo sem cobrar nada.

----------


## sgnetararuama

> O único desinformado aqui é você amigão, temos OLT Fiberhome na rede, porem a informação que passei serve para qualquer OLT GPON, quem limita a quantidade é a tecnologia EPON ou GPON, por favor de opinião de algo que você realmente tenha certeza.


Nao querendo criar tumulto, mas discordando de sua afirmação.
As OLT da INTELBRAS GPON, pegam somente 64 clientes por porta PON, pelo que li.

http://www.intelbras.com.br/empresarial/olt-8820-g

----------


## avatar52

> Vii cara, desculpa a ofensa. Foi mal aí. Não quis dizer q vc é desinformado, inclusive tentei me informar com vc. Essa era a intensão, mas como o inferno também está cheio de intenções, de todos os tipos, peço perdão, humildemente. Nem tente ler, e desconsidere tudo que falei e pedi de informação, não se preste a fazer qualquer tipo de esclarecimento ao tópico anterior. E muito obrigado por se prestar a responder, tempo é dinheiro e vc nos deu o seu tempo sem cobrar nada.


Vixi, o cara chegou te atacando com facas hein? É porquê ele não sabe interpretar texto, rs.

----------


## dulio2002

Nem sei, acho q me expressei mal. Ai fica difícil para o cara interpretar mesmo. kkkk. Mas é assim é a vida.

----------


## tecnic

Na verdade o limite é imposto pela tecnologia, no caso EPON 64 clientes por porta e GPON 128 clientes por porta, isso são limites máximos, agora cada fabricante define o limite que o hardware aguenta de processamento, banda etc, no caso a intelbras limita a 64, por algum motivo desses.
A fiberhome é 128 por porta, porem pelo que fiquei sabendo em treinamentos, precisa ficar atento que alguns chassis antigos não suportam todos slots com placas de 16 pon, talvez por isso no site da WDC a informação ainda não foi corrigida.

----------


## estevamneto

As portas pon de qualquer Olt são para 64 clientes, pessoal bota 128 de gaiato pq “sobra” sinal. Depois de um tempo q o sinal começa a defasar vc vai ser obrigado a deixar só 64 novamente. Fora q com 128 vc trabalha sem margem de segurança.

----------


## Zucchi

Eu costumo recomendar duas coisas:

- Primeiro utilizar 1:64 por diversas razões. O consumo de banda dos clientes vem subindo (e os pedidos também). Ter 64 clientes parados é diferente de ter 128 clientes parados.

- Não utlizar Fiberhome. Ta complicado a questão de peças.

----------


## daniellannes

> Eu costumo recomendar duas coisas:
> 
> - Primeiro utilizar 1:64 por diversas razões. O consumo de banda dos clientes vem subindo (e os pedidos também). Ter 64 clientes parados é diferente de ter 128 clientes parados.
> 
> - Não utlizar Fiberhome. Ta complicado a questão de peças.


Verdade! Utilizar 100% de clientes em cima de uma Pon também é complicado por questões de sinal na última caixa da rede, qualquer atenuação externa pode prejudicar os clientes e acaba criando a fama de estar sempre caindo.


Aqui utilizamos ZTE sem dores de cabeça!

----------


## Bruno

> As portas pon de qualquer Olt são para 64 clientes, pessoal bota 128 de gaiato pq “sobra” sinal. Depois de um tempo q o sinal começa a defasar vc vai ser obrigado a deixar só 64 novamente. Fora q com 128 vc trabalha sem margem de segurança.


nada haver tenho todas as pon aki com 120 cliente funciona normal, não fale asneira se ela faz 1:128 é a mesma coisa que uma caixa dagua que tem capacidade de mil litros e vc falar que so pode colocar 500 litros

----------


## TsouzaR

128 ONUs por porta PON não é exclusividade do GPON. Tem um monte de OLT [G]EPON C-Data, V-Solutions, Uplink, etc. que suportam aumentar o limite padrão de LLIDs de 64 para 128 ou mais.

----------


## dulio2002

> 128 ONUs por porta PON não é exclusividade do GPON. Tem um monte de OLT [G]EPON C-Data, V-Solutions, Uplink, etc. que suportam aumentar o limite padrão de LLIDs de 64 para 128 ou mais.


Como é que faz isso nas V-Solutions??

----------


## estevamneto

> nada haver tenho todas as pon aki com 120 cliente funciona normal, não fale asneira se ela faz 1:128 é a mesma coisa que uma caixa dagua que tem capacidade de mil litros e vc falar que so pode colocar 500 litros


Daqui 5 anos a gente vê então [emoji3]

----------


## Bruno

> Daqui 5 anos a gente vê então [emoji3]


ja tenho 5 anos de Ftth

----------


## estevamneto

Começou agora então né rs

----------


## Bruno

sim não devo ter o mesmo conhecimento que o senhor não kkkk

----------


## avatar52

> Daqui 5 anos a gente vê então [emoji3]


Você é certificado pela FiberHome?

----------


## Coliseu

acredito que chassis "antigos" não funcionam com placa gcob 16 pon.
essa seria a limitação.

----------


## Coliseu

ao meu ver a questão da fonte ac que já vem nos chassis menores, seria pela flexibilidade de não precisar instalar uma fonte retificadora -48, ai depende de cada caso, para questão de backup e mais interessante a olt que trabalha com -48dc por conta das baterias que fica fácil, porém em alguns casos "como o meu" já tenho gerador corrente AC no pop e disponho de pouco espaço, por isso prefiro o chassis com 2 slots apenas e com fonte interna ac.

----------


## fhayashi

Bom, só tenho algumas semanas de GPON mas pelo menos o que me foi passado é que os SFP GPON tem uma vida útil de uns 4 anos.

----------


## ricardowireless

O problema e que estão querendo comparar vários produtos como se fosse o mesmo, a própria Fiberhome possui olts diferentes das quais vide datasheet suportam 1:64 clientes por porta e outras que já tem capacidade de 1:128... existem as duas!
Veja sua necessidade e procure uma OLT que esteja dentro do seu projeto, e não o contrario!

----------


## brunocemeru

> 128 ONUs por porta PON não é exclusividade do GPON. Tem um monte de OLT [G]EPON C-Data, V-Solutions, Uplink, etc. que suportam aumentar o limite padrão de LLIDs de 64 para 128 ou mais.


Também queria saber.
Minha rede é Epon tenho algumas portas no limite.

----------

